# Bisnaga



## Codinome

Olá!
Alguém sabe como dizer "bisnaga" em espanhol??
Se refere a embalagem de um medicamento (tipo pomada) em forma de bisnaga;....
Agradeço desde já!!!


----------



## Vanda

Como estas!


----------



## ManPaisa

O termo que eu conheço é 'tubo':

_*Tubo*_
_*2. *m. Recipiente de forma cilíndrica destinado a contener sustancias blandas, como pinturas, pomadas, etc., y que suele ser de paredes flexibles, cerrado por un extremo y abierto por el otro con tapón de rosca  (DRAE)_


----------



## Carfer

ManPaisa said:


> O termo que eu conheço é 'tubo'


 
Que também se usa em português como sinónimo de '_bisnaga_'


----------



## Pablo Ramos

En Buenos Aires, al menos, también usamos la palabra "pomo".


----------



## manuelbaigorri

Años luz después de la pregunta, pero a los fines de que conste para archivo, tuve que traducir "bisnaga" para diversos productos alimenticios, y utilicé la palabra "Bote"
vean, "bote de ketchup", Cerca de 39.000 resultados 
"bote de mostaza", Cerca de 23.900 resultados 
Y demoré un rato laaaargo buscando una traducción, así que por eso dejo esta respuesta tanto tiempo después... espero sirva de ayuda para alguien.
Salu2
Manuel


----------



## WhoSoyEu

manuelbaigorri said:


> Años luz después de la pregunta, pero a los fines de que conste para archivo, tuve que traducir "bisnaga" para diversos productos alimenticios, y utilicé la palabra "Bote"
> vean, "bote de ketchup", Cerca de 39.000 resultados
> "bote de mostaza", Cerca de 23.900 resultados
> Y demoré un rato laaaargo buscando una traducción, así que por eso dejo esta respuesta tanto tiempo después... espero sirva de ayuda para alguien.
> Salu2
> Manuel



Este tipo de aporte es muy útil. Valeu!


----------



## Arnold2

En portugués (brasileño, por lo menos, que, admito, tiene cosas muy raras), también se llama "_*bisnaga*_" a este tipo de pan. Es un tipo de pan muy pequeñito (cabe en la palma de la mano) que se puede comer puro o con relleno de algún fiambre, queso, mermelada o incluso paté. ¿Qué nombre dais en español para este pan?


----------



## Fanaya

A falta de alguna respuesta más original de alguien más entendido en la materia, yo lo llamaría simplemente '_bollo_. Otra opción que se me ocurre, aunque reconozco que no estoy muy seguro, es la de '_pan de leche_' o, como dicen los modernos, '_brioche_'.


----------



## vf2000

manuelbaigorri said:


> Años luz después de la pregunta, pero a los fines de que conste para archivo, tuve que traducir "bisnaga" para diversos productos alimenticios, y utilicé la palabra "Bote"
> vean, "bote de ketchup", Cerca de 39.000 resultados
> "bote de mostaza", Cerca de 23.900 resultados
> Manuel



Tem certeza que BOTE é o mesmo que BISNAGA? Eu, pelo menos, nunca vi ketchup nem mostarda em BISNAGAS, só em POTES de vidro ou SACHÉ.


Espero ter ajudado, AXÉ


----------



## Vanda

Ah, mas tem sim!  Bisnagas para catch up (por exemplo).

*



Médicos alertam para risco de catchup em bisnagas de plástico
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## dimavi78

Arnold2 said:


> En portugués (brasileño, por lo menos, que, admito, tiene cosas muy raras), también se llama "_*bisnaga*_" a este tipo de pan. Es un tipo de pan muy pequeñito (cabe en la palma de la mano) que se puede comer puro o con relleno de algún fiambre, queso, mermelada o incluso paté. ¿Qué nombre dais en español para este pan?



Efectivamente, en Colombia este sería un "pan de leche".


----------



## DBLS

Es siempre útil, Manuel, y no tenía la mínima idea cuanto a "bote"


----------



## Moixe

Referido ao vasilhame, *Bote *ou *Pote *nao é o mesmo que *pomo *o *tubo.
*
Bote ou Pote é o que vanda descreve no seu link.

Pomo ou tubo é o que descreve ManPaisa...


----------

